# Breakfast...?



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

*GOOD MORNING MOTHERFUCKERS!!! Rise and shine *

*Day 2 for the wolfman here and I am lovin this forum... Aren't you!?*

So what do you  fellas neck down for breakfast?

It's an odd meal because some skip and eat mid-morn and some eat non breakfast food. Some can't eat massive amounts that early and some need more flavor than the standard scrambled egg white

Tell me what you eat because I'm fuckin hungry and I'm gonna come eat your food if I don't get some ideas...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 26, 2012)

Egg whites Fosho. Every god Damn morning. Sometimes I throw them on a bagel with some oats.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 26, 2012)

3 whole eggs and 4 egg whites scrambled with EVOO and mushrooms and onions
With a cup of oats


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Egg whites Fosho. Every god Damn morning. Sometimes I throw them on a bagel with some oats.



What do you season them with man? I am prepping for the diet that will be showing up in my email any day now and today i cut in half 6 hard boiled eggs and just ate the whites and by the end i found myself swallowing it like pills/supps. No fuckin flavor. 

I got those pre-made hard boilers from costco that come in 24packs


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> 3 whole eggs and 4 egg whites scrambled with EVOO and mushrooms and onions
> With a cup of oats



I'm not big on onions (LOVE the flavor) or mushrooms so i would sooner eat your baby-batter but thanks for sharing brutha

Nice ASS BTW!


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

Problem is I've never had to watch diet like this before.... i don't think i HAVE to now but i want to be the best possible for this come back round. So these things are foreign to me... egg whites fucking suuuuck


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 26, 2012)

2 whole eggs, 8 egg whites with a little bit of salsa or Tapatio and 3 slices of wheat bread or a cup of oats.  I really can't eat more than that in the morning without puking.  Saturday mornings I cut my egg consumption in half and instead of wheat toast or oats, I have 3 pancakes slathered in maple syrup.  Let's just say that Saturday morning workouts are a blast!  (Were a blast... just had to take come time off to let my shoulder and back heal, going back tonight!)


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 26, 2012)

2 whole eggs 4 withe eggs with pepers, onions and turkey, oat meal OJ and coffe. Sometimes I just add some fruits like strawberries or grapes. When they do some chicken breast in the morning always grab one or two


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> 2 whole eggs 4 withe eggs with pepers, onions and turkey, oat meal OJ and coffe. Sometimes I just add some fruits like strawberries or grapes. When they do some chicken breast in the morning always grab one or two



Kiki needs his protein - you make them potato peelers work for you brutha!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oats nuked in water, with some cinamon powder for xtra flavor and a cut up bannana for tye sugar.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Oats nuked in water, with some cinamon powder for xtra flavor and a cut up bannana for tye sugar.



Thx. I don't know that this would even quell my hunger bro... unless i ate A LOT of it! lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 26, 2012)

4 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1/4 cup of cream of rice
LOADS of water


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

Jenner said:


> 4 egg whites
> 2 whole eggs
> 1/4 cup of cream of rice
> LOADS of water



THanks - i don't know if I will need to add a shake to it or what but I will need to figure it out soon for cycle prep. i get so fucking hungry when I'm lifting a lot gear or no gear.

Keep bringin on the idea's brothers. maybe I will add all of your breakfasts together *(minus Four1Thr33's onions & shrooms)* and see how it goes lol


----------



## HH (Jun 26, 2012)

Pop tartz, eggos, and some toaster struddles....in my dreams.

I usually go with 2 whole eggs 5-6 egg whites with some tomatoes/onions and chopped turkey or ham. With some boiled oats, mixed in with some wheat germ and berries. Lots of water of course. Ill throw in a banana after if im feeling frisky.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 26, 2012)

I hate eggs now bad.    It's been 8 months strait eating almost the same things lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

12 egg whites, 1 cup oats, 3/4 cup blackberries (cause I am not racist).


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oatmeal with Almonds and apples chopped up, 3 hard boiled eggs. And a Banana
ORRRR
Oats with a big scoop of peanut butter mixed with HOTT skim milk and a banana, basically my own little oatmeal recipe.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 26, 2012)

12 egg whites, 1-1/2 cups blackberries and 3 slices of Zeek bread.....yes brother Spongy is tuning this body and doing a damn fine job.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont see you getting too many ideas since we all pretty much are eating the same thing!

8-10egg whites and a few slices of turkey browned before adding the eggs to the pan.
1 cup of oats w/skim milk with a scoop of peanut butter mixed in.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> 12 egg whites, 1 cup oats, 3/4 cup blackberries (cause I am not racist).



oh lawd am I's in heavens... i luva me some blackberries. lol

don't know if i could do 12 unseasoned egg whites. thanks


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Oatmeal with Almonds and apples chopped up, 3 hard boiled eggs. And a Banana
> ORRRR
> Oats with a big scoop of peanut butter mixed with HOTT skim milk and a banana, basically my own little oatmeal recipe.



nice recipe... i will have to check it out


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 26, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> oh lawd am I's in heavens... i luva me some blackberries. lol
> 
> don't know if i could do 12 unseasoned egg whites. thanks



who said unseasoned...sea salt baby


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

grind4it said:


> 12 egg whites, 1-1/2 cups blackberries and 3 slices of Zeek bread.....yes brother Spongy is tuning this body and doing a damn fine job.



i never knew of this sponge man before starting my diet planning but glad to see we have a resident expert. 

I'm assuming mine will come back similar so I will have to find a way to make 100 egg whites a week taste decent lol.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

Jenner said:


> who said unseasoned...sea salt baby



thank jesus i thought that might be outlawed


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

JOMO said:


> I dont see you getting too many ideas since we all pretty much are eating the same thing!
> 
> *8-10egg whites and a few slices of turkey browned before adding the eggs to the pan.*
> 1 cup of oats w/skim milk with a scoop of peanut butter mixed in.



now THERE is a good idea!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> oh lawd am I's in heavens... i luva me some blackberries. lol
> 
> don't know if i could do 12 unseasoned egg whites. thanks



Egg whites have Red Hot and Lawry's or Jane's Crazy Mixed Up Salt on em... I would kill for yolks.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Egg whites have Red Hot and Lawry's or Jane's Crazy Mixed Up Salt on em... I would kill for yolks.



i cried this morning when i squeezed 6 perfectly good yolks out of my H/B eggs

I happened to have about 1.5lbs of shrimp leftover which i ate before that but the whites were just like mush shit no flavor. Even adding semen would have made it a little better I'm sure...


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 26, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> thank jesus i thought that might be outlawed



maybe for some but I don't eat anything processed so I don't worry too much and I don't have any water retention issues, but that could be the gallon + of water a day.


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 26, 2012)

1 whole egg 5 egg whites, scrambled with chopped turkey, baby spinach a slice of Monterrey jack cheese with jalapeno peppers, a little home made guacamole & a slice of ezekiel bread toasted.
& some coffee.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> 1 whole egg 5 egg whites, scrambled with chopped turkey, baby spinach a slice of Monterrey jack cheese with jalapeno peppers, a little home made guacamole & a slice of ezekiel bread toasted.
> & some coffee.



Thank you Mrs P. 

Pleasure to meet you as well! 

I like things fairly simple but I may be taking a hybrid of your breakfast recipe.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 27, 2012)

DAM i feel like a fat ass now 4am ewd 4 hole eggs over ez runny , 1 3/4 cup honey nut Cheerios 1 cup skim milk mixed with 1/4 cup steel cut oats raw 2 piece of hole wheat toast  1 cup oj 2 cup coffee


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 27, 2012)

Oats with splenda, egg white and whole eggs, protein shake. Big meal.


----------



## Milo (Jun 27, 2012)

Usually I scarf down 7 whites and 2 wholes, and 1.5-2 cups of oats. It gets old as shit, but I try to cook them different ways. I tried just eating hard boiled eggs, but all god damn day I tasted them in my mouth and it was horrendous.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> DAM i feel like a fat ass now 4am ewd 4 hole eggs over ez runny , 1 3/4 cup honey nut Cheerios 1 cup skim milk mixed with 1/4 cup steel cut oats raw 2 piece of hole wheat toast  1 cup oj 2 cup coffee



nice bro - may have to try the cereal mixed w/ oats.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Oats with splenda, egg white and whole eggs, protein shake. Big meal.



most seem to have a split of egg whites & whole eggs is that because they are scrambled and still need some of that yolk flavor? I know there are some beneficial properties to the yolk as well but just see in that a lot. I may need to add a shake to the morning too... just don't want to be lazy and have them all day long when i don't want to cook


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

Milo said:


> Usually I scarf down 7 whites and 2 wholes, and 1.5-2 cups of oats. It gets old as shit, but I try to cook them different ways. I tried just eating hard boiled eggs, but all god damn day I tasted them in my mouth and it was horrendous.



FUCK the HB eggs bro... Geufff i wasn't liking chewing up those HB whites. first 4-5 were ok but the last few pieces I swallowed w/ water like a pill to get them down. Just annoying. Then i kept finding pieces of shell in my mouth WTF!?


----------



## Milo (Jun 27, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> FUCK the HB eggs bro... Geufff i wasn't liking chewing up those HB whites. first 4-5 were ok but the last few pieces I swallowed w/ water like a pill to get them down. Just annoying. Then i kept finding pieces of shell in my mouth WTF!?



Word. My girl wouldn't get near me because I smelt like bad eggs all day. Never again.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 27, 2012)

I train early in the morning before work, so breakfast is my pre-workout meal.

All in the blender:

* ice cubes
* liquid eggs (2)
* liquid egg whites (3)
* whey isolate
* oats
* coffee (brewed  )

Blend, chug, wait 30-40 minutes and go destroy the gym.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> I train early in the morning before work, so breakfast is my pre-workout meal.
> 
> All in the blender:
> 
> ...



Holy shit my man -  all @ once? Send me a sample of one of your deuces I'm sure the pungent acrid scent will help remove the paint from my guest room for me and get rid of the termites 

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## JOMO (Jun 27, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Holy shit my man -  all @ once? Send me a sample of one of your deuces I'm sure the pungent acrid scent will help remove the paint from my guest room for me and get rid of the termites
> 
> Thanks for sharing...



LMAO!! I wouldn't make it out of my driveway with that concoction!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 27, 2012)

It is NOT for the feint of heart


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Apple, Peanut Butter and Granola Sandwich
Apple, peanut butter and granola sandwich 

* Ingredients:*
serves 2
1 apple, cored
2 tbsp. peanut butter
½ c. low-fat granola

* Directions:*
Core apple. Slice apple horizontally into several slices to make sandwich “bread.” Spread two apple slices with 1 tbsp. peanut butter each and sprinkle with granola. Top peanut butter and granola-topped apple slice with another apple slice.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 30, 2012)

millgirl said:


> Apple, Peanut Butter and Granola Sandwich
> Apple, peanut butter and granola sandwich
> 
> * Ingredients:*
> ...



Interesting recipe... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2012)

How about a nice wheat bread from ur corner bakery, chase it down with 50grams of protien shake and a spoon of peanut butter I have this every mornin


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 12, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> How about a nice wheat bread from ur corner bakery, chase it down with 50grams of protien shake and a spoon of peanut butter I have this every mornin



I like this. In fact, aside from the peanut butter, I eat something similar post-workout. Specifically, the whey isolate shake plus the bread (drives a nice insulin spike to aid protein absorption). 

Nice add! Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 12, 2012)

chocolate shake at 7am with fat free milk - small - 15G protein 
Morning Workout
chocolate protein shake at 10am - large - 45G protein.

Other mornings is a small shake and two poached eggs on wholegrain toast. Good for the regularity.

Lunch today was at subway. Footlong chopped chicken sandwich - double meat with spinach, tomato and onions on wholegrain bread. Eat half at 12 and half at 3pm.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 12, 2012)

4:15 AM:
4 whole eggs
3 pieces turkey bacon
2 pieces whole wheat toast
1 cup oatmeal
1 cup 2% milk


----------

